# Butane Gas Cylinders for BBQ - Where to Buy



## zzroged (Apr 4, 2011)

HI - I need to buy a butane gas cyclinder for a BBQ grill. The shop I bought it from doesn't have them in stock yet ("maybe 1 or 2 months mam").

The cyclinders are blue and 1.8kg or 2.4kg - I've seen references to getting refills in Satwa or Karama - does anyone have any more information?

Thanks in advance


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi,

A picture would be more useful.
Anyway try ace hardware or ask any gas cylinders supplying company usually in red pickup

they may do it, I'm not sure.

regards,
remaaz


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

I haven't officially seen them at Ace but do imagine they carry them. I did however saw them at Safestway.


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

They sound like the standard little butane cylinders - I usually get them from the local corner shop next to the Mosque but I seem to remember that most supermarkets have them as well. Unless you mean the more specialised ones which you can find in camping shops (like Picnico opposite Sunset Mall on the Beach Road) but there again I don't think they are blue.

Being addicted to Turkish coffee makes one dependent on a steady supply of these things.


----------

